# I'm trying to build a Frankenstein, what do you think?



## Otkachenio (Oct 16, 2014)

So I chose some parts and I start creating, but I'm not sure what will happen at the end!?
This THING will be used for games and movies and other games (only if it works in the way that I think it will work).
So what do you think will happen with my monster, can it walk and think or it will be a vegetable?

My parts (which I already ordered) are:

1.Processor: Intel Xeon X5690, 6 core, 3.46GHz

2.Motherboard: Dell Precision T7500 Workstation Motherboard System-board 6FW8P LGA1366

3.Ram: Dell 16GB 2X 8GB DDR3 PC3L-10600R 1333MHz 240-Pin ECC REG RAM SNP2WYX3C/8G

I have water cooling for the processor from old PC, I bought Water Cooled Block for it.

I'm planning to finish this THING with Nvidia GTX 980

P.S: Sorry for my bad english, it's not my best language.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

holy crap, a xeon?


----------



## Otkachenio (Oct 16, 2014)

ninetalabnak said:


> holy crap, a xeon?


Yeap some new games like BF4 and Watch Dogs wants some processor power and server processors are powerful. So I say "Go Xeon go go"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You've already ordered the parts, so there isn't much to say. The Xeon process or is a overkill and you would have wanted to stick with 1600MHz memory. You also don't list a PSU.


----------



## Otkachenio (Oct 16, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You've already ordered the parts, so there isn't much to say. The Xeon process or is a overkill and you would have wanted to stick with 1600MHz memory. You also don't list a PSU.


PSU: Antec High Current Pro - 850w

Yeah 1600MHz would be better, but I believe that 16GB 1333MHz will work just fine, the difference in performance isn't that big after all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A matched pair of 2x4GB 1600MHz is more than sufficient for gaming. 
550W is sufficient for the GTX980 GPU.


----------



## Otkachenio (Oct 16, 2014)

Tyree said:


> A matched pair of 2x4GB 1600MHz is more than sufficient for gaming.
> 550W is sufficient for the GTX980 GPU.


I like to assure myself that everything will be fine in the future, little bit more ram makes me feel more comfortable. And more powerful power supply means that I can put another video card in SLI.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

More RAM will not be needed/usable before the build is obsolete. 
A GTX 980 should handle any game out there now and probably for some time to come.
One better GPU is almost always the better option for improving graphics. Two GPU's require/consume more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance gain in the apps that can even utilize two GPU's.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You've already ordered the parts, so there isn't much to say. The Xeon process or is a overkill and you would have wanted to stick with 1600MHz memory. You also don't list a PSU.


 
I agree. I get average 55+ FPS now fluidly with my system with a 4670k and a moderate mid-high GPU.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There's nothing new about using a workstation or server board as a gaming system, they can be more reliable over the long term.
If you are using a Dell board, make sure it is in a Dell case as the mounts and front panel connectors can be different to most cases on the market.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> There's nothing new about using a workstation or server board as a gaming system, they can be more reliable over the long term.
> If you are using a Dell board, make sure it is in a Dell case as the mounts and front panel connectors can be different to most cases on the market.


 
Actually great point and it's true. The reason is that those boards tend to be much more simple yet also more reliable. That's the same reason a plain B85 board (vs. a Z97 gaming marketed board) with less bells and whistles and things to tweak will be easier to setup, and generally more reliable in many cases therefore they can make for a better gaming setup. One can always add wifi cards and sound cards.


----------

